# Poor Bella



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

No place for a little girl to rest...she had to climb up onto the sofa pillows !


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*That seems to be a Chi's special place...*

Dobbie loves to lie on the back of the sofa cushions. I seem to always be plumping them up. But I love it when he lays behind me and puts his head on my shoulder.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

bela is adorable!i just love her!and those pics are the cutest!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella loves to do that also ! It doesn't matter how hot I am...just as long as she can cuddle around my neck...which puts her in an excellent position for giving the darting kisses LOL I am forever picking up pillows and fluffing them etc...must be a chi thing LOL


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh bless her she is a gem :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

awwwwwwww - shes adorable  - I want to stroke her :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhh She can come and lay here on my bed!!! :wink:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She is the most beautiful girl. So feminine looking too. I adore pictures of her.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

She is such a doll


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bless!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is so darn cute. 

My girl is also a big snuggler she has to be lying on my neck at night when she sleeps. And gets cranky if she doesn't have her pillows/blankies fluffed. :roll: 

Leslie


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Bella is so sweet looking! Mine also love to lay on all the pillows. Chloe likes to lay under them sometimes.....she has been sat on before! :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That is so sweet and she is adorable.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie loves sleeping on the pillows too! Such silly chis! Bella is a doll!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

picture requests:

i want to see more of her. and i'd like you to take a picture of her wardrobe. i am dying to know how many articles of clothes and colors she has!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> picture requests:
> 
> i want to see more of her. and i'd like you to take a picture of her wardrobe. i am dying to know how many articles of clothes and colors she has!


You don't want to say no to Chiwi's mom, do you?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

aww, she's too cute! She looks so sad in that picture. I wanna scoop her up and give her a big cuddle!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Rachael...I don't want to say no to Chiwi's mom but............Bella, the little diva, said she is not " up " to a fashion show tonight.....who knows when her royalness will agree to this LOL

Chiwi's mom...she has more clothes then me ! She has her own wardrobe basket that is filled to the brim LOL


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ah so adorable. Auggie likes to sleep in the same place and I am forever having to fluff the pillows back up :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is such a lil cutie!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

nabi said:


> ..she has more clothes then me ! She has her own wardrobe basket that is filled to the brim LOL


Must.................

have................

pictures!

:wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww pics of bella are always a pleasure !! cosmo loves to hang in my neck too  

kisses nat


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww! how adorable! I love her colouring and that sweet lil heart on her head


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Sweeet!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww, so cute. Jasmine like to lay on the pillows too - especially the pillows on my bed - it always looks a mess cause every time I straighten it up, here she comes to make her "nest" again. LOL


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, she looks so comfy. I want to go cuddle with her. Taco lays on the back of the couch cushion too! He's ruined one side. There kind of loose pillow cushions and I can't get it fluffed back up.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww


----------

